# Stone Hunting



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

im going hunting today, but im new to the whole ss concept, are rocks good enough for most british woodland game? dan


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

stones will be fine for most uk woodland game ,, although range will be limited because of their un-uniform shape ,, try and find round rocks of oblong rocks , around the 1inch size will be good ,, the incresed size and weight help to keep the rock flighing straighter for longer distances ,,
what bands will you be useing ?? also what catapult ?


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> stones will be fine for most uk woodland game ,, although range will be limited because of their un-uniform shape ,, try and find round rocks of oblong rocks , around the 1inch size will be good ,, the incresed size and weight help to keep the rock flighing straighter for longer distances ,,
> what bands will you be useing ?? also what catapult ?


 ive got a really really cheap catapult with barnett magnum bands on it, im planning on getting a milbro for christmas and im starting to get a few ideas to make one, thanks


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

it should be ok ,, the barnett bands are pretty hefty ,, go for the larger rocks and go for head shots ,, also in time you may want to change the pouch on the barnett bands as they snap fairly quickly , also before going and buying a milbro , have a look a the vendors section or have a go at making your own , the square elastic used on milbro's needs heavy ammo like 14mm lead and up.

where in the uk you from ? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> it should be ok ,, the barnett bands are pretty hefty ,, go for the larger rocks and go for head shots ,, also in time you may want to change the pouch on the barnett bands as they snap fairly quickly , also before going and buying a milbro , have a look a the vendors section or have a go at making your own , the square elastic used on milbro's needs heavy ammo like 14mm lead and up.
> 
> where in the uk you from ? if you dont mind me asking


 its fine, im down on the edge of surrey and hampshire


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

ahh kool , im dorset way








good luck on your trip out








im going out today after casting a few lead ,, hopefully bag a few pigeons and maybe a rabbit or squirrel too


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> ahh kool , im dorset way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good luck to you







thanks for the help


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

no problem


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you can hunt with rocks (i used to) but it is better to shoot lead balls or steel ball bearings, partly because they fly straighter and are therefore more accurate and partly because of kindness to the animal because you will get much better penetration and that = cleaner kill.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> you can hunt with rocks (i used to) but it is better to shoot lead balls or steel ball bearings, partly because they fly straighter and are therefore more accurate and partly because of kindness to the animal because you will get much better penetration and that = cleaner kill.


 okay thanks, im ordering some 10 mm tonight


----------



## carbonspy (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to hunt with rocks all the time when I was 12, as long as the rock is heavy enough, it can take any small-medium sized bird.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

you would be better off with lead or steel, if your only hunting you wont use that much, i only cast 500 lead balls for the full winter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> you would be better off with lead or steel, if your only hunting you wont use that much, i only cast 500 lead balls for the full winter


But every shot you take brings home the game!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

M_J said:


> you would be better off with lead or steel, if your only hunting you wont use that much, i only cast 500 lead balls for the full winter


But every shot you take brings home the game!








[/quote]
i take around 100 with me each time i go out ,,, but i still come back with no game and no ammo


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If you're new to the slingshot concept, I suggest learning how to aim scarily accurate and with lots of power before shooting at anything alive unless you want to maim your dinner to death.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> you would be better off with lead or steel, if your only hunting you wont use that much, i only cast 500 lead balls for the full winter


But every shot you take brings home the game!








[/quote]

i dont shoot it if i think i cant kill it ha ha,


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

I barely saw any wildlife, they seem to know whats up







either way, ive found my aimpoint now and have finished the frame of my first homemade, a hrawk baby dragon. Fingers crossed i can get some bands on sharpish and get hunting


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

#points to his post again#


----------

